# Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.



## eRaTitan (22. Dezember 2013)

*Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Hallo Leute, 

Ich habe soeben meine neue Wakü zusammen gebaut, alle Kabel angeschlossen,  und den PC gestartet.
PC lief ohne zu Piepen ect. Außer mir viel auf das rechts neber dem RAM die Leuchte dauerhaft rot leichtet.
Ein Bild erscheint auch nicht auf dem Monitor.

Ich muss gestehen das mir Wasser neber der CPU und auf die GPU gekommen ist. Hab ich sofort abgetupft und ca. 20 Stunden trocknen lassen, bevor ich ihn anschloss bin ich nochmal Vorsichtig mit dem Föhn drüber gegangen. 

Wo ist der Fehler?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 

Hab jetzt mal Folgendes probiert.

Ein RAM Kit im PC.
BIOS resetet.
Stecker ûberprûft.

Nach paar Sekunden schaltete sich der PC aus und startete neu.


----------



## keinnick (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Fährt er denn ohne Graka hoch, wenn Du den Monitor an das Board hängst (falls der 3570K im Profil aktuell ist)?


----------



## eRaTitan (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## timbo01 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Anpressdruck vom CPU Kühler zu hoch?


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

...was sagt denn dein Handbuch zu der Kontrollleuchte? War die vorher auch immer an?


----------



## eRaTitan (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Hab den CPU-Wasserkühler ein bisschen gelockert, geht immer noch nicht. 

Das ist das DRAM_LED
Nein sonst war das immer aus.


----------



## Nostrex (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Wenn es ein ASUS Board ist hast du eigendlich eine RAM OK Taste, Starte mal den rechner und halte diese gedrückt bis die LED Ein paar mal blingt.
Dann mach ihn nochmal aus und wieder an und dann könnte es gehen 
MfG


----------



## HGHarti (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Ich Tippe mal auf den Ram,hatte dieses Problem auch schon öfter.
Bei mir hat geholfen erst mal nur einen Ramriegel in den verschiedenen Slotz zu Probieren und mit und ohne der Ram Taste starten bis du ein Bild bekommst.Erst danach den 2 Riegel rein.

Hatte das Problem mit meinem alten I7 2600k und einem Asus Board,als ich auf 16 GB umgebaut hatte.
Sowie bei meinem jetzigen Bord von Gigabyte und einem i5 4670K.

Das ein und aus schalten deutet darauf hin das der Ram Configuriert wird bzw die Auto Einstellungen gesucht werden.


----------



## eRaTitan (22. Dezember 2013)

Jap, es ist ein Asus P8Z77-V (H20).

Versuch ich gleich mal danke! 

Ich sag dann gleich Bescheid.

Funktioniert immer noch nicht.


----------



## HGHarti (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Hast du alle slots mit jedem Ram probiert?bei mir hat es einige versuche pro Slot/Ram gebraucht


----------



## eRaTitan (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Auch dies funktionierte nicht


----------



## Pinchen1609 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Ram komplett Raus .. Starten dann einen Ram einstecken und versuchen zu starten


----------



## eRaTitan (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Funktioniert einfach nicht :/


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

cpu nochmal raus und sockel kontrolliert ?
weil komplett ohne fehler meldung etc... kenn ich hauptsächlich wenn das mobo oder die cpu was abbekommen hat oder nicht richtig sitzt, hatte damals bei meinem umbau auch solche probs, hab dann nochmal notdürftig die luftkühler drausfgesetzt (provisorisch, war zu dem zeitpunkt nur das mobo und die cpu, zum testen, funkltionierte mit dem provisorium also wieder auf wasser umgebaut) dannach ging es ...


----------



## eRaTitan (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Okay,  schau ich dann mal.


----------



## eRaTitan (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Nichts gefunden. 
Versuch es morgen mal mit einem anderen RAM.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Hast du nen Systemlautsprecher? Die Beep-Codes führen einen zwar nicht immer direkt zum Ziel, aber sie geben wenigstens einen Hinweis darauf, ob noch ein paar Komponenten arbeiten.

Was sagt das Handbuch eigentlich zur Leuchte?

(und: hast ALLE Kabel min. 3 mal geprüft?)


----------



## Jogi86 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Hatte das Problem erst letzte Woche als ich meine Wakü einbaute.
Bei mir war es weil ein Pin von der CPU verbogen war, da du aber einen intel hast....??
Kontrollier nochmal den anpressdruck der CPU auch wenn du es schon x mal gemacht hast.


----------



## Charcharias (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem auch mit meinem Rechner.
Damals ist mir die CPU hopps gegangen und der hat beim Hochfahren auch dauerhaft die DRAM LED leuten lassen.
War allerdings damals ein 1366er, der ja die RAM Controller in der CPU sitzen hatte. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das bei deinem gereglt ist.


----------



## eRaTitan (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du nen Systemlautsprecher? Die Beep-Codes führen einen zwar nicht immer direkt zum Ziel, aber sie geben wenigstens einen Hinweis darauf, ob noch ein paar Komponenten arbeiten.
> 
> Was sagt das Handbuch eigentlich zur Leuchte?
> 
> (und: hast ALLE Kabel min. 3 mal geprüft?)


 
Was meinst du genau? Ich hab ne 5.1 Anlage an meinem PC.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, das wahrscheinlich der RAM schrott ist.

Ja hab ich.

Eben ist mir die halbe Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen -.- 
Nachdem ich meinen PC 1 min aushatte.
Wahrscheinlich ist jetzt eh die ganze Hardware schrott 
Kumpel kommt am Mittwoch, der hat auch nen i5 (ivy) und DDR 3 RAM, dann schau ich mal.

Achjaa, da wo die der CPU kühler festgemacht ist dort muss ja ein Rundes gummi Plätzchen drauf, ich hatte eins verloren und hab dann eins aus Metal genommen.
Ist vl deshalb der PC kaputt? 

Und.. wenn ich den Knopf drücke zum RAM überprüfen, geht der PC aus und wenn der ausgeht leuchtet bei der CPU (am board) die lamoe kurz Rot und fährt dann "hoch" zum überprüfen des RAMs.


----------



## HGHarti (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Das ist normal wenn er den Ram überprüft.
Was für ne wasserkühlung hast du ?Eine Kompakte?

Nein es gibt vom Gehäuse eine Systemlautsprecher den mann am Board bei den Pins für das Gehäuse klemmt(LED HDD ect)
da müßte im Handbuch bei der Pin Belegung "Speaker"stehen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

HG sorry, schau mal aufs foto,

Da ist n Kryos CPU-Kühler verbaut, die mosfets sind gekühlt und es ist vermutlich gelbe Mayhems Pastel drin 

das sieht nun nicht nach AiO aus 

Aber wieso da was ausläuft versteh ich nicht


----------



## eRaTitan (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Nein das ist keine Kompakt Wakü 

Hab den kühler abgenommen von der CPU, da dreht sich der 90° Anschlüss einfach mit und geht ab -.-


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

zufällig die 90° von alphacool? die sind nervig, der ring zum festdrehen ist einfach viel zu klein. ich musste die mit zange festmachen, damit die überhaupt halten. teilweise habe ich auch eine kurze verlängerung rangeschraubt, damit ich besser greifen kann.


----------



## Callisto (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*



eRaTitan schrieb:


> Achjaa, da wo die der CPU kühler festgemacht ist dort muss ja ein Rundes gummi Plätzchen drauf, ich hatte eins verloren und hab dann eins aus *Metal* genommen.
> Ist vl deshalb der PC kaputt?



Die Unterlagscheibe direkt auf dem Mainboard ? Wenn ja dann liegt es daran ,dann wird wahrscheinlich wirklich was einen kurzen bekommen zu haben.
Vermutlich ist dann das Mainboard hinüber.

Gruß
Calli


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

nicht zwingend,

hatte ich auch schon.
nachdem der kurze weg war, klappt wieder alles.

ist halt abhängig von de rstelle udn der stromstärke...
wenn das n 1,5v bereich ist mit 0,0irgendwas strom, sagt die sicherng nur nö udn macht wieder aus...

aber jetzt muss er eh erst mal trocknen udn reinigen.

ich empfehle n bissel isoprpanol uzum bord reinigen, und dann noch mal schön trocknen über weihnachten...

ich hab mit meiner wakü gott sei dank nict solche probs 

aber ich hab auch nur die cpu drunter bisher...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*



eRaTitan schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau? Ich hab ne 5.1 Anlage an meinem PC.



Wie schon HGHarti beschrieben: Systemlautsprecher. Anzuschließen an die "Speaker"-Kontakte auf dem Mainboard und dazu da, Fehlermeldungen auzugeben, lange bevor auch nur ein Bild angezeigt wird geschweige denn Betriebssystem und Soundkartentreiber geladen werden.



> Achjaa, da wo die der CPU kühler festgemacht ist dort muss ja ein Rundes gummi Plätzchen drauf, ich hatte eins verloren und hab dann eins aus Metal genommen.
> Ist vl deshalb der PC kaputt?



Generell gilt: Wenn man Kurzschlüsse provoziert, wo eigentlich eine Isolation hin soll, dann kann das zu Problemen führen 
Mir wäre aber nicht bekannt, wo beim Kryos eine Gummi-Isolierung nötig ist. Die normale Befestigung sieht Plastik-Unterlegscheiben zwischen den Schraubenköpfen und der Mainboardrückseite vor. Die dienen aber eher dem mechanischen Schutz, normalerweise sollte es unmittelbar an den Befestigungslöchern keine stromführenden Kontakte geben.


----------



## eRaTitan (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> zufällig die 90° von alphacool? die sind nervig, der ring zum festdrehen ist einfach viel zu klein. ich musste die mit zange festmachen, damit die überhaupt halten. teilweise habe ich auch eine kurze verlängerung rangeschraubt, damit ich besser greifen kann.


 
diesen hier  Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 16/11mm Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - black matt 16/11mm Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - black matt 62450


dann besorg ich mir noch so Gummis.

Ich reinige da gar nichts mehr mit Flüssigkeit xd  davon hab ich erstmal genug.

wo soll ich die Systemlautsprecher herbekommen?

wiee gesagt morgen kommt nen Kumepl dan teste ich mal meine CPU, Ram auf funktionalität.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Früher gehörte so ein Speaker mal zum Gehäuse. Wo man die heute hernimmt - 
Alle meine Gehäuse haben einen, aber das überteuerte Dünnblech in den Läden hat mich schon lange nicht mehr zu einem Neukauf animieren können. Gelegentlich haben Mainboardhersteller auch mal einen kleinen Buzzer zum aufstecken mitgeliefert oder direkt verlötet (letzteres hättest du schon gehört  ).


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

heute liegen die entweder bei dem mainboard oder bei dem case bei. oder man hat pech. 
ich hatte sogar mal einen pc, wo über diesen systemlautsprecher auch der ton aus der soundkarte ausgegeben worden ist. das war irgendein fujitsu-siemens office pc.

hm, die anschlüsse machen ja noch einen schlechteren eindruck als die alphacool, die ich hier nutze. ich frage mich sowieso, warum die 45° winkel fast 10mm zwischen gewinde und drehgelenk haben, die 90° nur knapp 3mm ...


----------



## davidschu (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Mhm... Metall auf dem Mainboard, des is net gut.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/PC-Speaker-Intern-Lautsprecher-fur-Mainboard-Computer-Lautsprecher-/130958115201?pt=DE_Computer_Sonstige&hash=item1e7db64181 Und hier noch n Speaker!


----------



## eRaTitan (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

So hab den RAM und die CPU bei ihm eingebaut.
Beides läuft ohne Probleme, wird wohl das Board hinüver sein.
Morgen teste ich einfach nochmal die GPU, bei meinem Dad am PC.


----------



## santos (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

überprüfe mal Deine Graka auf Feuchtigkeit, vielleicht hat die vorher schon getropft.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Dezember 2013)

wenns intel ist muesste die interne gehen...


----------



## eRaTitan (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wenns intel ist muesste die interne gehen...


 
Sprech ich Chinesisch? .
Die CPU geht (also auch die iGPU), aber wenn das Board Schrott ist, kann ich auch nen i7/ und ne andere GPU testen ob diese Funktioniert.
Wird aber nichts passieren, weil das Board schrott ist. 

Außerdem hab ich (mit Sicherheit) schon einmal gesagt das ich das Probiert habe, ein Bild mit der iGPU zu bekommen.

EDIT: @Santos: die ist furz Trocken 
Bestell mir morgen nochmal das P8Z77-V .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

sorry mein Handy zeigt chinesisch immer nicht an 

Schade ums Bords, aber shit happens 

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass e snicht so ein "Black-Friday"-Projekt wird wie bei einem ausm Luxx


----------



## eRaTitan (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Kd 

Zur Analyse warum der Knecht kein Bild zeigte bzw warum das board Schrott ist.
In den kleinen lücken an der CPU und den SpaWa entlang hat sich da Board leicht "aufgeschrumpelt, also war das Board noch lange nicht Trocken gewesen.

Dafür wird es ein Asus P8Z77 - V PRO 
Danke chris, hoffe das war es jetzt


----------



## X-Cellence (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Die meisten Kühlmittel haben ja noch zusätze drin.die verschwinden ja nicht einfach.

Aber ich hatte diesen DRAM fehler auch einmal und auch wegen paar kleinen Tropfen Kühlflüssigkeit aufn Board.Aber bei mir lief das komischerweise nach 2Tagen wieder.Hab dann nochmal alle Kabel raus und rein.


----------



## eRaTitan (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

So neues Mainboard da 

Jetzt habe ich ein paar fragen 

1.  Wegen dem isolieren der CPU, ich hab leider nicht mehr alle isolier Ringe gefunden,  kann ich stattdessen diese schwarzen nehmen (siehe Anhang) nur ohne Nippel. ( den Schneid ich einfach weg ). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.  Am Mainboard sind die Kondensatoren ziemlich nah an meinem Spannungswandler, im Handbuch steht ich soll dafur ein Stück plastig folie nehmen. Würde diese dann dazwischen klemmen.
z. B Ein stück von ner Kleinen schrauben tüte, oder diese Entkoppler nur ohne diesen Nippel (siehe Anhang). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eRaTitan (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Kann mir da keiner Helfen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

1. Was möchtest du wo isoilieren? Prinzipiell sollte bei gleicher Materialhärte und -Dicke kein Problem bestehen.
2. Mir kommt es höchst dubios vor, dass etwas mit einem beliebigen Stück Plastik isoliert werden soll und muss, aber es würde diesen Zweck erfüllen, wenn es in Position bleibt.


----------



## eRaTitan (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Zwischen dem Kühler und den Kondensatoren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steht in der Anleitung.
Oder ich hab da was Falsch verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

gehen tut des alles, aber warum bastels du so "unorthodox"?

ups, letzten zei posts erst jetzt gesehen.

da ist massig platz, lass das.
mehr als 1mm luft, dazu braucht strom mehr spannung als 12V und das ist das max im PC (hoffe ich für dich  )


----------



## Joselman (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

weil es da tatsächlich so in der Anleitung steht. 

Edit.: Oben bei den 2 sieht schon gefährlich eng aus. Die unteren würden mir keine sorgen machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*



eRaTitan schrieb:


> Zwischen dem Kühler und den Kondensatoren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Nö, würde ich genauso verstehen.
Von deinen Bildern ist aber allenfalls das dritte bedenklich, die anderen haben mehr als genug Abstand. Wenn sich das Stück Folie nicht sauber festklemmen lässt, würde ich übrigens eher einen Streifen Tesa nehmen.


----------



## eRaTitan (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Okay alles klar 
Also nehm Ich Tesa.
Was sind das eigentlich für Quadratische Kästchen auf dem Board? (Bild 1), soll ich dort auch eins hinkleben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Die hohen Quader sind Spulen im Ferritmantel. Isoliert werden müssen die genauso/genauso wenig, wie Kondensatoren (beide sollten außen keinen Strom führen, aber schon geringe Ladungen können zu Korrosion führen), aber auf Bild1 hast du mehr als genug Platz.


----------



## eRaTitan (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Nach WaKü einbau kein Bild.*

Also isolier ich nur den Kondensator auf Bild 3 
Hoffentlich geht alles gut :/


----------

